# Fox Rivers Access & Logging Roads



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Regarding the OP, We drove down an access road in the Hiawatha after a logging crew had been cutting in the area. We had to clear a lot of brush from the road in order to make it through. Not sure if they were finished or not but it was pretty bad with all of the limbs they left behind even in the middle of the road. It was pretty disgraceful they left their jobsite in that condition IMO.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Timber sales on Federal land are run pretty tight. There would be a good chance you were driving on a road that was planned to be closed later, but the equipment to do it hadn’t arrived yet. OR there are more units right nearby that were still to be cut.

Overall though, I doubt you would find a road in bad shape like that on USFS land, once the timber sale was 100% complete.

Timber sale contracts generally have two year terms in most cases.


----------



## Timothy Barner (Aug 6, 2019)

Anybody have general and current water condition reports they can share in the UP? Are we faced with high water levels again this year? Looks like a lot of rain recently...


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

Timothy Barner said:


> Anybody have general and current water condition reports they can share in the UP? Are we faced with high water levels again this year? Looks like a lot of rain recently...


I might be out in the Seney area tomorrow.
I will take a look and get back to you.
I live a little over an hour south west of Seney and all the creeks and rivers are running high due to warmer temperatures and snow melt.
I’m assuming it’s probably the same over that way.


----------



## Timothy Barner (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks zzcop302....I'm trying to be smarter this year...sure appreciate your info!


----------



## Timothy Barner (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm guessing early XXXX should offer good water conditions. With Covid-19 maybe I'll have the streams to myself?????????


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

Timothy Barner said:


> Thanks zzcop302....I'm trying to be smarter this year...sure appreciate your info!


I apologize.
My wife and I were not able to make it today.
We are going to try again in the next few days and I will let you know if we make it.
When are you coming up ?
Creeks are still high today in my local area.


----------



## Timothy Barner (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm thinking late June will be good time to make the trip north. Everthing including Andy's bar should be open by them, and water levels will be decent...but one never knows...


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Bring thermocells, emphasis on plural.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

Timothy Barner said:


> I'm thinking late June will be good time to make the trip north. Everthing including Andy's bar should be open by them, and water levels will be decent...but one never knows...


Well we still didn’t make it there....
I’m a bit disappointed but it’s ok for now, still high water every where.
Hopefully soon, before the bugs make a big appearance.


----------



## Timothy Barner (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm having trouble being patient during this pandemic, but no doubt the condtions (water levels) will be rough for several weeks. I'm worried about waiting too long into mid July and having low water levels and the reverse problem of inactive fish. I will be back again in late Sept and that has been nearly ideal.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

hhlhoward said:


> Maybe a call in to the DNR is in order?


Call the road commission and dont be bashful. tell where you want it graded.


----------

